# 40k, BattleTech, and Misc.



## 5thHorseman (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the following 40k, BattleTech and Misc. items for sale or trade. 
OOP Orks
OOP SM Librarian
Lots of Misc.
http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/ABratski/media/Sale Lot/20130212_191242_zps18f9638b.jpg.html

Looking for the following

Eldar: 
Farseer and Warlock Bits
6 Guardian Jetbikes
Fuegan
3 War Warwalkers

Dark Eldar:
Archon
Asdrubel Vect
7 Reaver Jetbikes (prefer not to have these assembled if possible)

Orks:
12 Lootas
20 Grots
2 Dakka Jets
1 Weirdboy (doesn’t have to be GW model)

Also have PayPal

Thanks for looking and pm for more pictures.


----------

